# Losi Mini racing Ct at Drive Raceway



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

*Losi Mini racing in Ct at Drive Raceway*

Just wanted to Start a thread for all you losi mini owners. We have an indoor carpet oval track. The perfect size for micro and mini losi cars. Our main class is the ever so Awsome BRP car. BUT We run Losi mini late models also. Box stock and a 4200kv Brushless 2slipo mod class. We will run any micro/mini class as long as there is three or more. Our race fees are cheap and the fun is Free. We are open Tues nights for Practice/test and tune at $5.00 from open untill the last one leaves. We club race on Thurs nights (adults only) For $10.00 no matter the amount of classes you race. Sat is the race day for points and prices are broken down to how many classes you run... 

Dive Raceway Is your Losi Mini/Micro place to race in CT!!:thumbsup:

So Check us out for the Awsome Fun, racing, food and PEOPLE!!
http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you don't have a car and want to see what the racing scene is all about take a ride by! We have cars in EVERY class available for you to turn a few laps and see why we all enjoy it so much!! With plenti of guy's to help ya out and get you going..... FAST!! We don't hide our set-ups-we will give you all the help you need!!

So come on by and have some exciting fun!!:thumbsup:

Se previously posted link to our site.


Thank you!

DRIVE R/C


----------

